# No bunny suit for you!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I think the tutu is a nice jaunty touch.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/08/03/man-in-bunny-suit-_n_917159.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, really, if he's adding a tutu to the ensemble, he needs to be wearing ballerina slippers as well.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahhhh..now the fur & costume fetish freaks come out into daylight.


----------

